

Ask HN: Have companies given up on CRM?  - collin128

CRM has a long history of over-promising and under-delivering.  Have companies given up?<p>As a new startup focusing on making a meaningful impact in the sales software space, we're seeing a lot of followers into the SFDC camp even though everyone seems unhappy about it.
======
stfu
Isn't this nowadays re-framed as "growth hacking"? Not quite sure, but to me
both concepts seemed always kinda familiar.

------
leadsrain
Cloud Based auto dialer <http://leadsrain.com>

